# Spray king



## drywallmike08

Does any body know what brand of flow control valves sprayking uses ? Where can I find replacements ? I've emailed and called sprayking with no luck !


----------



## drywallmike08




----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> View attachment 10616


Have you tried pulling it off the bracket to look for a part number? If there is one google it, and see what comes up. Als Taping Tools would be able to help you, I've bought quite a few parts for mine from them.


----------



## Mudslinger

Another option is to deal with a local hydraulics shop. You could bring in the trailer or just the valve, and see what they have to say.


----------



## drywallsprayer

I believe spray king uses parker controls and haldex hydraulics but I am not 100% sure. Their customer service is crap. Used to be a great company but the owner died and one his wifes took over and ran her step son, who was the salesman, off. Ever since then it's hard to get a hold of them. I believe they are only open tuesday-friday from 8-2 pacific now. If you do get a hold of them ask for anthony as he is the saleman now and he is pretty helpful. I will look at my rig tomorrow and see if I can see the brand and part number.


----------



## drywallmike08

The last four times I've called. She answers..... Has no clue what I'm asking her..... Anthony is never there.


----------



## drywallmike08

And there is no brand name anywhere on the part !!!


----------



## drywallsprayer

You ever get your Spray King up and running? I checked mine and couldn't find a brand or part number either. Pretty stupid to not label parts if you ask me!


----------



## Level5

Try T&L Equipment in Las Vegas. Give Tommy a call and he can likely help. They repair all types of spray rigs and have a decent part inventory. With the photo you have he can likely get you sorted out.

http://tandlequipment.alicore.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

Spray King has gone through numerous flow control panels.
You'll need to unscrew the valve itself, clean it off and find the #s listed on the valve itself.
I have a couple of the older model flow valves here.
A few of the companies they used went out of business though and parts are impossible to find.

Ask for me when you have the #s from the valve itself. 
800-458-7895
-Craig


----------



## drywallmike08

J1A060 is it a parker ? This is the number on the cartridge 









Looks like these


----------



## drywallmike08

Yep she's coming along nice !



















And when I first picked it up


----------



## drywallmike08

I don't know why but I prefer to rebuild old stuff as to buying new !


----------



## drywallsprayer

Damn I like the white much better. Very nice job bringing it back to life. Did you paint it yourself or have it done? Looks pretty good!


----------



## drywallmike08

I did it myself. She's looking much more respectable now. And I figured out the valves. Ordering new ones tomorrow.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Really good looking paint job. You going to put the spray king logos on it? What did the valves end up being?


----------



## drywallmike08

They are parker knock offs. No spray king decals. I can't even get the parts I need from them so I'm not advertising for them. 



















Just my usual MJM


----------



## drywallmike08

So after it sat for several months. I dropped it off for new controls. I had a friend pick it up for me. Just got a chance to look at it. They put the new controls on with the old ones. The pump speed control works but the mixer speed only mixes at one speed ! They charged me 627$ and told me they tested everything. Looks like it's going back in tomorrow !


----------



## drywallsprayer

I wonder why they left the old ones on there? You would think it would be easier to just mount the new controls in place of the old ones. Less connections at least. 

Dealing with frozen hose yet?


----------



## drywallmike08

Been about 18 degrees in the mornings. Haven't used the big rig that much lately. I'm also training a new spray guy. I'm gonna start taping full time. I can't for the life of me figure out why they left the old controls on. I guess I'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## drywallmike08

The only thing I can image. They must not have been able to figure out the electric switch with the new controls


----------



## drywallsprayer

drywallmike08 said:


> The only thing I can image. They must not have been able to figure out the electric switch with the new controls


You are probably right. I wouldn't know how to work around the electric switch either but for that price I would hope they would.


----------



## drywallmike08

The best part was the stator was seized up from sitting for so long. They unbolted the hydraulic motor from the back side to test it. It was dragging on the ground when I got it back. If I hadn't had someone else pick it up they wouldn't have been paid. And they are the biggest hydraulic shop in my area.


----------

